
Wreeto – a fast, cluttered-free knowledge organisation toolset - verumnoslib
https://wreeto.com/
======
solarkraft
Looks like an okay wiki/markdown article manager, but I'm not going to use a
SaaS for something that good FOSS alternatives exist for.

If you like this style of knowledge management, have a look at Joplin.

~~~
verumnoslib
There are many pros and cons for each case. Not all people like the headache
of setting a self-hosted app on a home server and many others are not
capable/don't have the time to do it, maintain it or support it (at this
moment, Joplin has ~390 open issues in github).

On the other hand, there's a simplicity focused note-taking service which will
let you start taking notes in 20 seconds (that's how long it takes to create
an account) in a clean, minimal UI and start sharing them with
friends/family/colleagues instantly. No open issues as we speak and support is
included! It has a free version too so it won't hurt to try it out :)

